

Learn Distributed - Distributed Systems Workshop in Providence, RI - cmeiklejohn
http://signup.learndistributed.com/

======
cmeiklejohn
For those interested, here's the rough curriculum that I've outlined so far.
Feedback welcome!

[https://gist.github.com/cmeiklejohn/8346377](https://gist.github.com/cmeiklejohn/8346377)

------
tostitos1979
No mention of cost?

~~~
cmeiklejohn
Aiming to be free, but once we figure out interest and sort out the venue we
will know for sure. I'm bootstrapping this entirely myself, so it will be
dependent on that.

